# tank dimensions



## graphictart (25 Feb 2009)

Hi all, 

I have looked around for a while but cannot find an answer to this:

How do you measure a fishtank? (and don't say with a ruler!)

I've seen it described several ways and I need clarification because I want to work out the weight, also do I use imperial gal or US gallons?

Is it:







Length (B) x width (C) x height (A) 
or
Width (C) x Length (B) x height (A)

All help appreciated

John


----------



## YzemaN (25 Feb 2009)

You two calculation should give the same result. Otherwise we might have to rethink how algebra is done:
Wikipedia
Most people (I think) do LxWxH but it really doesn't matter unless you're having a tank built and want to make sure the builder gets the right dimensions and that the glas panes overlap on the right side. Also remember to measure your tank's outside dimension. All volume calculations (i.e. WPG) are based on that. 
I believe that volumes usually refer to USG.


----------



## graphictart (25 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the speedy reply,
I think thats why I was asking about the different ways to measure as I don't think I can get a 36" long x 15" wide x 12" high tank as standard?

so my math as below, is it right

36(b) x 12(a) x 15(c) = 6480 cubic inches

1 cubic inch = 0.004329 US gallons

6480 cubic inches x  0.004329 = 28 US gallons

1 gallon of water is 3.79 kg

so 28 x 3.79 = *106 kgs*

All help appreciated
john


----------



## YzemaN (25 Feb 2009)

Completely missed the bit about weight  
If you're interested in the metric values an easier way is to measure the dimensions in centimeter:
(LxWxH) / 1000 = Volume(L)

and

1L water = 1kg

So your tank would be (roughly):
(90cm x 40cm x 30cm) / 1000 = 108L = 108kg


----------

